# Where to buy a Reilang r003 precision oiler with double pumps



## GummyMonster (Jul 19, 2021)

Morning,
 I'm wondering if anyone uses one of these? I've been researching a good quality,long lasting oiler can and these keep coming up as top of the line.
Made in Switzerland. Pump a very low volume, which is what I'm looking for for a coolant/lubricant can.
I purchased a basic one (Princess Auto I believe) but it shoots out the coolant like a super soaker water gun.
I found it on Ebay, but it's fairly pricey at $69 usd + shipping.
Here's the link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/262597823010

I know it's a lot for a basic tool, but as I've gotten older I'm finding that the "Buy once, cry once" motto is true in many instances, especially with tools.
If no one knows a Canadian source, at least I let everyone know about this one, gives a higher end option.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 19, 2021)

Buddy of mine sent me a "Eureka moment" text a couple weeks ago that might help you out.
     He has tried a few different cans over time and like you wasnt satisfied at all...His remedy, and claims it is best thing since god was a cowboy, he took an ordinary plastic mustard squeeze bottle and drilled the top lid out to accept a # of small #-drilled  aluminum orifices/jets that will deliver the desired amount of coolant directly onto whatever project he is working on. He can regulate the stream between orfice sizes by squeeze pressure with his hand.
     last i talked to him he was making separate bottles for thread cutting fluid, aluminum fluid and one specifically for way oil.


----------



## Crankit (Jul 19, 2021)

I got one last year and I must say it's by far the best oiler I have for ball oilers!

Here is the spot I got it from

https://www.jensputzier.com/


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 19, 2021)

I got mine about 5 years ago from Jens.  Excellent product.  Yes, expensive - but I believe it was money well spent (no regrets).


----------



## GummyMonster (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I'm definitely going to be ordering one shortly.
 The mustard bottle trick is a heck of a simple solution, unfortunately I have problems with my hands, and I think the oiler can having a good handle and precise pump will work best for me.
 Being crippled really sucks, but I've learned ways to work around the problems, although some solutions are costly.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Crankit (Jul 20, 2021)

GummyMonster said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm definitely going to be ordering one shortly.
> The mustard bottle trick is a heck of a simple solution, unfortunately I have problems with my hands, and I think the oiler can having a good handle and precise pump will work best for me.
> Being crippled really sucks, but I've learned ways to work around the problems, although some solutions are costly.
> Thanks,
> Ken



Ken

Have a look on the website for a newer style of oil can... it has ribs built into it for better grip as well a flange section at the bottom for better balance.

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## GummyMonster (Jul 20, 2021)

I looked at that one Wayne. It looks very nice, but it is double the price the original.
 I use hockey tape on many of my tools and other stuff to improve grip, so I'll try that on this one.
 If it's tippy, I can always make some type of wider base. Maybe as a second one once I have some money coming in again.
Thanks for the heads up though.
Ken


----------

